# Netflix 5.1 audio issue



## CarloDel (Apr 1, 2016)

HI All 

I have been trying to find out if anyone else has had this problem with the Netflix APP when I first got my edge it was on SW ( Version 5 ) the app was able to output Dolby Digital 5.1 as well as the other apps Amazon Prime & Plex.

After the last update to ( Version 8 ) I notices that I was unable to get Dolby Digital 5.1 audio anymore with the Netflix app just Dolby Digital Stereo, but the other Apps Amazon Prime and Plex are still able to output Dolby Digital 5.1 as before. So I thought maybe a defective box so I had another one sent to replace the old one to see if the problem would still be there after it updated again to ( Version 8 ) the same problem came back again, I called tivo support and went through all the diagnostic steps twise as well as reset to factory default and still was not able to get Netflix to output DD 5.1 I also call Netflix support and they were also not able to help ??

FYI. I also have a Tivo Roamio Plus with Software ( Version 5 ) on it and hooked up with the same Toslink connection as my Tivo edge and ( Netflix - Amazon Prime - PLEX ) all can output DD 5.1 audio as always with out any problems ??

So at this point all I can do is wait and hope the next SW release will fix it ??

Thanks

Carlos


----------

